# New Camera :)



## BrieKayee (Jun 15, 2013)

Today I got a new camera, the Canon EOS 600D. I am really excited about it and just want to hear from people what they think of the camera. Thanks!


----------



## Digibill (Jun 16, 2013)

I have one and I like it.Seems like a question to ask before you buy one not after


----------



## snerd (Jun 16, 2013)

Digibill said:


> I have one and I like it.Seems like a question to ask before you buy one not after


It's not unusual for us to need positive reinforcement  after dropping a chunk of change. I'll be begging for it after my new 7D arrives next week!!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tecboy (Jun 16, 2013)

Congratulation! I also have one, too.  It is light and smaller than highend DSLR.  It is easy to carry around, and you will have a lot of fun times shooting.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 17, 2013)

BrieKayee said:


> Today I got a new camera, the Canon EOS 600D. I am really excited about it and just want to hear from people what they think of the camera. Thanks!



Adds a swivel screen onto the 550d which is a fantastic camera. Great image quality and great value for money. Good purchase now go and enjoy and post some photos here


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd imagine it will be a great camera to begin with. I just upgraded my 1000D (aka rebel XS) to a 7D. Used the 1000D for 3 years and its been great. Get yourself a 50mm f1.8 at some stage, amazing what you can do with that lens.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 17, 2013)

Not what I would go with but that's just a matter of personal preference.
You got a good starters camera which I assume you got with its kit lens so please tell us what is the next lens you plan on buying ?


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 17, 2013)

It's what I'm shooting with.  I like it, but certainly plan to upgrade. I think you'll have a lot of fun with it though.. it's a nice camera.


----------

